# Nothing but headaches



## TxGTOHH (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all! I purchased my 06 goat last June and had no problems with it. Well all that's changed. 1. my rack and pinion is shot 2. the rack and pinion i believe is the source of my driver side inner tire ware. 3. my rear end makes a "clunk" sound from Park to Drive vise versa. 4. my battery terminals cause my car to go hay wire(dic goes nuts, my door locks unlock and lock one thousand times etc) I've had to replace my knock sensors four times already ( I believe my driver side knock sensor wire is burnt but, the ses reads its the passenger side that is bad?!? I've already checked the set of wires behind the glove box which are fine and not cut... I want to burn this car lol it only has 44k miles also.. Help me lol


btw: I replaced my drive shaft with a DSS 800hp 3.5" because the stock one was shot..


----------

